
Why Are Plants Green? To Reduce the Noise in Photosynthesis - dnetesn
http://abstractions.nautil.us/article/596/why-are-plants-green-to-reduce-the-noise-in-photosynthesis
======
molecule
_> Reprinted with permission from Quanta Magazine's Abstractions blog._

The original article was upvoted and discussed last week, _244 points | 96
comments_

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23998793](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23998793)

